# Ring Mains - Design Advice



## Pietleeu (Dec 3, 2012)

Good Day All,

I was wondering if any of you can assist me with some considerations and tips on designing a ring mains for a three storey building..We plan to do it all in copper...

The Storage Unit and Heat Pump water heater will be at basement level..

Then we will have

1) 4 x apartments (4ppl per unit) on the 1st floor
2) 8 x apartments (2ppl per unit) on the 2nd floor
3) 10 x apartments (2ppl per unit) on the 3rd floor

I usually only work on domestic installations, but I am clueless on these bigger designs...

Info that I require..

1-) Piping diameters upwards to each floor
2-) Piping diameters branching off to each floor
3-) Piping diameters branching off into each apartment.
4-) Pump(flow rate) required to handle this
5-) How will it be controlled, as we do not want the ring mains pump to circulate throughout the day. it is residential and we will only need circulation around 16:00 to 08:00..

Any info will be appreciated...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are a liensced plumber, you would know this.. if not, then give us your credit card number for answers.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Highly doubt you are going to get any help or advice with out the intro ..


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Hire someone with experience, and a journeymans license.


----------

